# Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-



## skally (1. Juni 2013)

Petri euch,

seit kurzem habe ich vom Bekannten  ein Scierra Schusskopfset bekommen. :k

Bloß beim fischen selbst stellten sich nun ein Problem heraus. Und zwar ist jeder SK mit einem textil ähnlichen loop zum Backing hin versehen.

Das Backing hat auch solch ein Textil-loop. Das genaue Problem ist wenn man diese dann konfom zusammen schlauft, entsteht ein kleiner Knotenähnlicher knubbel.

Dieser Knubbel sorgt dann beim abschuss -selten aber doch häufig genug- dafür das er am obersten Rutenring hängen bleibt!
Auch beim werfen wenn ich doppelzug dazu gebe, merkt man dann wenn der SK draußen ist diesen Knubbel. 

Daher bin ich nun bissl überfragt, ob hier vllt. was falsch montiert ist?
Oder sollte ich beim werfen mehr backing in den Wurf mit einbeziehen? Bloß dann hab ich probleme das sich der SK nicht streckt....

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Beste Grüße und schöne Fische!


----------



## Maquard (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Ich würde die Dinger abrupfen und gescheite Loops spleissen!

Da knubbelt dann auch nix mehr!

Ich selbst bin weg von diesen Geflecht teilen, habe es einmal probiert mit ner Schnur wo die dabei waren, für schlecht befunden und in die Tonne entsorgt!

Bis Klasse 6 Schweisse ich alle Loops, darüber hinaus wird gespleisst.


----------



## rxstx rxt (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Moin  Skally,

aus dem Doppelzug entnehme ich mal, dass es ein Einhandköppi ist - richtg?
Dass ein Schusskopf ein wenig in den Ringen klappert ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Das liegt halt in der Natur der Schlaufenverbindung und wer dass garnicht mag, sollte besser entspannt die Vollstrippe weiter werfen.
Wenn es beim Doppelzug Ringkontakt gibt, hast Du zu wenig Runningline außerhalb des Spitzenringes. Du musst soviel Runningline draußen haben, wie  Du beim Doppelzug bewegst. 
Zu Deinen Loops lässt sich ohne Foto nicht sonderlich viel sagen. Geflechtschläuche stellen jedoch nicht unbedingt die eleganteste Lösung dar, weil sie ziemlich dick auftragen. Gespleißte oder geschweißte Loops sind da deutlich dünner. 
Ein paar Möglichkeiten, die Loops zu basteln findest Du auf troutcontrol.de.
Wenn es irgendwie geht spleiße ich - dass ergibt nach meiner Meinung immer noch die schmalsten und haltbarsten Loops. Spleißen, ordentlich versiegeln und ab dafür :g


----------



## AGV Furrer (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



skally schrieb:


> Und zwar ist jeder SK mit einem textil ähnlichen loop zum Backing hin versehen.


Du meinst sicherlich die Runningline? Das Backing kommt erst nach der Runnigline.




skally schrieb:


> Das genaue Problem ist wenn man diese dann konfom zusammen schlauft, entsteht ein kleiner Knotenähnlicher knubbel.


Wie willst Du denn zwei Schnüre (Schukopf und Runningline) mittels Loops verbinden OHNE das genau dort wo das Material sich doppelt, ein "Knubbel" entsteht? Hier liegt Material in Material verschlungen, da muss so etwas entstehen.




skally schrieb:


> Auch beim werfen wenn ich doppelzug dazu gebe, merkt man dann wenn der SK draußen ist diesen Knubbel.


Beim Werfen musst Du darauf achten das sich der Schusskopf und ca. 1 Meter Runningline außerhalb des Spitzenringes befinden, dann hast Du keine Probleme mehr - und anders geht es auch nicht.


----------



## skally (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Ups...

Jagut.. ich meinte Runningline nicht Backing! Mein fehler! 
Also der Loop vom SK zur RL!
Son kleiner Knubbel. 
Foto:





So wie ich des feststelle kann sind die SK+RL Loops vom Werk gespleißt. 
Mal guckn ob ich mir dann jedenfall`s zum angewöhnen und üben ne kleine farbmakierung mache auf der RL wo Doppelzug ohne Knubbeln dann funktioniert!



Vielen Dank für die antworten!
Beste Grüße


----------



## skally (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



perikles schrieb:


> servus,
> für mich habe ich eine gute fexible lösung gefunden, die auch nicht kracht oder scheppert mit nylon geflecht, ist aber sehr schwer zu erklären



okay. Top vielen Dank!


----------



## AGV Furrer (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



perikles schrieb:


> servus,
> für mich habe ich eine gute fexible lösung gefunden, die auch nicht kracht oder scheppert mit nylon geflecht, ist aber sehr schwer zu erklären


Und wie wechselst Du jetzt, dazu ist eine Schusskopfset ja da, den Schusskopf? ;-))


----------



## woern1 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Hm, 
da brauch' ich ja kein Schußkopf-Set mehr, sondern würde gleich zur Vollschnur greifen, wenn ich mit 2 Schnüren für die jew. Bedingungen auskomme.
Das ist doch der große Vorteil von SH, dass man je nach Bedingungen vor Ort (oder auch wechselnden Verhältnissen) sehr schnell reagieren kann und man nur den SH am Loop tauscht und nicht die Spule wechseln muss. Zudem reicht da eine kleine SH-Tasche und muss nicht versch. Wechselspulen mutführen.

TL

werner


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

wenn der schußkopf draußen ist machen die loops auch keine probleme.

antonio


----------



## Maquard (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Joa aber da er ja offensichtlich Loops hat die vermutlich so gross sind, das die Verbindung so Dick ist, das sie "gerade so" durch den/die Ring(e) gehen dann ist das alles andere als Komfortable zu fischen und könnte ggf. bei einem Drill auch zu einem Problem werden wenn da war hängt eben deswegen.

Ich würde wie gesagt je nach Schnur klasse zum Schweissen oder Spleissen raten.

Beides wenn es ordentlich gemacht ist ne nahezu lebenslange sache (lebenslang auf die Schnur lebensdauer  ) und Du hast schlicht keine Probleme mehr!


----------



## skally (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Also wie schon geschrieben sind beim SK-Set die Loops schon gespleißt. Wobei aber anscheinend der "textil-faden" ein wenig länger ist als er nach meienr meinung sein dürfte! 

Wohl in der Tat habe ich bei den ersteren Wurfversuchen nur den SK nicht ganz draußen gehabt. Beim schießen lassen dann den Loop "hänger" am Spitzenring.
Bzw.: den Doppelzug auch über die Loopverbindung gehandhabt, also Spitzenring und Loop-Knubbel -knubbelten-!

Leider nun nicht wieder damit zum fischen gekommen, denke aber wenn ich den SK draußen habe und doppelzug vollends über die RL mache wäre diese Problem gelöst!
Da war wohl einfach nur mein Fehler...

Der eigentliche Knubbel passt jedenfall`s vom durchmesser der Rutenringe locker dadurch. wenn ich sagen würde. 2-3mm ist der knubbel dick, Rutenring hat fast ein cm Durchmesser. 

Achja einfach nur mal noch ergänzungweise als Rute gefischt wird einhand aftma 8er, vorgänger dieses Set`s.
http://www.amazon.de/Scierra-Einhand-Fliegenruten-SetL%C3%A4nge-96-Aftma/dp/B0085VL7QC

In moment wird es wohl drauß hinauslaufen das eine Floating Vollschnur auf einer Rolle bleibt, und auf einer anderen  Rolle dann die Sk`s  -mit wechsel-.
Wobei wohl am meisten sinn macht, da dann der Sinkschusskopf und der SK mit intermediate spitze der andere wäre auch nur komplett floating... und glaubich eher überflüssig. ^^
Jedenfall`s die Rio Outbound short vollschnur fischt sich da  dann wesentlich schöner! :l

Jedenfall`s danke für die resonanzen, vllt werden ich einfach noch ein wenig textilfaden kürzen und damit neue loop`s spleißen fall`s das beim fischen dennoch zu doll sein sollte.

beste grüße!


----------



## AGV Furrer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



perikles schrieb:


> brauche ich nicht, wenn ich trocken fischen will, kommt eine andere rolle drauf, wenn ich mit einer sinkenden schnur fischen will, kommt diese rauf, mir reichen diese zwei möglichkeiten vollkommen, wenn ich ein set hätte, würde ich mir einfach drei günstige ersatzrollen kaufen und drei systeme komplett bespulen


 
Oh wie sinnvoll.
Erst kauft man ein Schusskopfset (schwimmen, intermediate, sinkend), dann dazu 2 E-Spulen, noch 2 Runninglines + 2x Backing. Das macht natürlich Sinn.

Irgendwie ist der Sinn eines solchen Set ein anderer. #q


----------



## perikles (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Oh wie sinnvoll.
> Erst kauft man ein Schusskopfset (schwimmen, intermediate, sinkend), dann dazu 2 E-Spulen, noch 2 Runninglines + 2x Backing. Das macht natürlich Sinn.
> 
> Irgendwie ist der Sinn eines solchen Set ein anderer. #q



wo ist das problem? ist alles schnell gewechselt, bevor ich immer mit der verbindung unzufrieden bin? backing ist günstig,ne running line auch(nylon geflecht aus england oder eine günstige 2er 3er DT), und zwei ersatzrollen kosten bei mir 10 euro in china, meine verbindung zwischen runningline und schusskopf flutscht wie ein 1er und auch im drill bleibt nichts hängen, aber jeder wie er will, mir persönlich ist es wichtiger, dass beim schiessen lassen und werfen, die verbindung runningline und schusskopf keine zicken macht

running line 1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Voodoo-Fl...oods_FishingAcces_RL&var=&hash=item5d390a80a0

running line 2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLY-LINE-...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item51a6743ac5

running line 3 und backing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIRFLO-BR...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5886fe14dd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ron-Thomp...Acces_RL&var=670064536864&hash=item5d3a3325c3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trout-Fis...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5d3b3d26a6


backing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLY-LINE-...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5aea504543


----------



## AGV Furrer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



perikles schrieb:


> wo ist das problem?


Du verstehst es einfach nicht.
1. Nicht jeder will mit Deinem China-........ Fischen;

2. hier war auch nicht die Frage wie man sich aus einem Schusskopfset mehrere WF-Schnüre bastelt;

3. wenn Du keine Ahnung vom Schusskopffischen hast, und das zeigt sich ja mehr als deutlich, dann schreib doch einfach ein mal NICHTS (auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt).


----------



## Neuanderdonau (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

Da geb ich dem Volker recht....


----------



## perikles (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht.
> 1. Nicht jeder will mit Deinem China-........ Fischen;



muss ja nicht,  kann sich jeder gerne ersatzrollen im high end bereich kaufen



> 2. hier war auch nicht die Frage wie man sich aus einem Schusskopfset mehrere WF-Schnüre bastelt;



ich dachte es ging darum wie gut oder schlecht die verbindung ist, zwischen schusskopf und running line



> 3. wenn Du keine Ahnung vom Schusskopffischen hast, und das zeigt sich ja mehr als deutlich, dann schreib doch einfach ein mal NICHTS (auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt).




es reicht wenn mein schusskopf gut fliegt und keine probleme macht, das war meine aussage, ich muss keine theoretische ahnung von themen haben, sondern eine praktische am wasser, und das wechselsystem, dass mit dem schlaufesystem  in den ringen hängen bleibt(kracht, reibt), ist in meinen augen einfach nicht perfekt, ok, als fach-verkäufer eines fliegenfischer ladens, sieht die welt anders aus, die hast viel ahnung von material und deren anwendung, aber irgendwie vermisse ich praxis beiträge, wo dein perfektes wissen, richtig angewandt wird, ich wäre sehr neugierig, was, wo und wie du fischt, wo dein hohes fachwissen auf eine perfekte praxis trifft, ich meine das ernst und nicht zynisch oder provokant,

ps: ich habe mir deine beiträge mal durchgelesen, du schreibst sehr verkäufer ausgerichtete tröts, sprich eine mehrzahl deiner beiträge sind nur in richtung material und deren verwendung, wenig praktisches am wasser, sind deine qualitäten eher im verkauf und im material zu finden?ist das deine taktik, um möglichst als kompetenter verkäufer aufzutreten, damit du potenzielle käufer durch dein wissen und beratung, zum kauf in deinem shop überzeugen kannst? 
in vielen deinen posts kommst du ziemlich oberlehrer mässig rüber, ,

pps: kann es sein, dass dein auftreten hier, eher eine werbung für dein ebay account und deines fliegenfischer shop ist? also quasi direkte werbung für den geschäft? weil wenn du begeisterter fliegenfischer bist, warum kommt dann nie etwas über deine fänge oder tripps oder praxis am wasser, sondern wirklich nur material tröts? auch lese ich nichts, dass du deine fliegen selbst bindest, ok 30 jahre fliegenfischer erfahrung kann ich nicht vorweisen mea culpa 

das eine feste verbindung runningline und schusskopf auch praktiziert wird zeigt dieser tröt

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3185


----------



## AGV Furrer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*



perikles schrieb:


> muss ja nicht, kann sich jeder gerne ersatzrollen im high end bereich kaufen


Schon klar das für dich alles über 20.- EUR HIGHENDBEREICH ist ;-)








perikles schrieb:


> ich dachte es ging darum wie gut oder schlecht die verbindung ist, zwischen schusskopf und running line


Machmal hilft es vor dem Antworten die Frage zu lesen ;-)


skally schrieb:


> Daher bin ich nun bissl überfragt, ob hier vllt. was falsch montiert ist?
> Oder sollte ich beim werfen mehr backing in den Wurf mit einbeziehen?


 



perikles schrieb:


> und das wechselsystem, dass mit dem schlaufesystem in den ringen hängen bleibt(kracht, reibt), ist in meinen augen einfach nicht perfekt


Komisch, denn es gibt sooooooooooooooooooooo viele Fliegenfischer die mit Schussköpfen fischen gerade WEIL man den Kopf einfach bei Bedarf auswechseln kann.






perikles schrieb:


> als fach-verkäufer eines fliegenfischer ladens, sieht die welt anders aus, die hast viel ahnung von material und deren anwendung


Nach über 40 Jahren Fliegenfischen habe ich wirklich Ahnung von Material UND Anwendung UND Fliegenfischen ;-)






perikles schrieb:


> vermisse ich praxis beiträge, wo dein perfektes wissen, richtig angewandt wird


Wenn hier interessante Fragen gestellt werden beantworte ich diese auch. Bei dem was sich hier in letzter Zeit jedoch an Selbstbeweihräucherung abspielt ;-))






perikles schrieb:


> ich wäre sehr neugierig, was, wo und wie du fischt, wo dein hohes fachwissen auf eine perfekte praxis trifft, ich meine das ernst und nicht zynisch oder provokant,


Ich bin hier angemeldet um wenn möglich zu helfen, Fragen zu beantworten, Tips zu geben. Aber nicht um "Mein Gerät" vorzustellen oder zu schreiben wo ich wann was gefangen habe. Das machen hier schon andere ;-))






perikles schrieb:


> ich habe mir deine beiträge mal durchgelesen, du schreibst sehr verkäufer ausgerichtete tröts, sprich eine mehrzahl deiner beiträge sind nur in richtung material und deren verwendung, wenig praktisches am wasser


Über Taktik am Wasser wird hier zum einen wohl eher selten gefragt, zum anderen gibt es darüber schon unzählige wunderbare Fachbücher.






perikles schrieb:


> ist das deine taktik, um möglichst als kompetenter verkäufer aufzutreten, damit du potenzielle käufer durch dein wissen und beratung, zum kauf in deinem shop überzeugen kannst?


Sorry, aber wenn hier jemand auf Grund meiner Beiträge das Gefühl bekommt ich wüsste wovon ich rede dann kann ich das nicht ändern. Außer ich würde:
 - nichts mehr beantworten;
 - nur noch Müll schreiben (aber das überlasse ich anderen)






perikles schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass dein auftreten hier, eher eine werbung für dein ebay account und deines fliegenfischer shop ist?


Siehe oben ;-)






perikles schrieb:


> nie etwas über deine fänge oder tripps oder praxis am wasser, sondern wirklich nur material tröts?


Also wenn ich mir ansehe was hier gefragt wird .......
Z.B.:
*Fliegenfischen am Rhein bei Bingen* - habe ich nie befischt
*Fliegenfischen in Ostfriesland* - habe ich auch nicht gefischt
*FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW* - in Köln kenne ich nur den Dom
*Meeräschen auf Ibiza* - war ich nie
u.s.w.
Und bei vielen anderen Fragen, wo es eben um Gerät geht, wäre ich ja wieder der böse "Fachhändler der nur Werbung machen will" ;-))




perikles schrieb:


> dass du deine fliegen selbst bindest


Mach ich auch altersbedingt seit Jahren schon nicht mehr.


Und damit bin ich aus diesem Thread raus, denn wie man richtig mit dem Schusskopf fischt wurde inzwischen erklärt. Das eine solche Erklärung das ÜBEN nicht ersetzt ist wohl auch jedem klar.


----------



## perikles (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

servus, 
alles schön und recht, aber trotzdem bleibt immer der fade beigeschmack, wie du deine antworten schreibst...
ich habe mir einige antworten von dir durchgelesen, mag sein das du sehr kompetent bist in sachen material und deren zusammenstellung, dass habe ich auch nie in frage gestellt,nur gibt es verschiedene betrachtungsweisen und ausübungen und sehr oft lässt du in antworten deine sichtweise durch überheblichkeit raus, kann ja jeder nachlesen^^

jemand mit klasse und stil, der 40 jahre dieses hobby ausübt und ein paar lenze sein eigen nennt, sollte auch dementsprechend mit würde und klasse auftreten, und diese klasse vermisse ich in vielen post von dir  und schade, dass du zu vielen themen trotz 40jähriger erfahrung, nichts posten kannst oder willst und auf fachbücher verweist, gerade deswegen gibt es internet foren, damit die leute vielleicht den ein oder anderen tipp abgreifen können 
nachedit: nun ja, irgendwie nehme ich dir das nicht ab, dass du nur aus hilfsbereitschaft alles machst, weil dein profil name zufälligerweise direkt auf deinen internetshop hinweisst^^

und zum thema schusskopf: ich bin nicht auf den ersten post eingestiegen, sondern auf den post 5 

petri


----------



## skally (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schusskopf Loop hängt -.-*

oh weja....ihr zwei... was mach ich nur mit euch! #h

@perikles
deine Methode des loops ist bestimmt sehr schon zu fischen in dem Sinne das es halt wesentlich "reibungsloserer" verläuft.
Besonders vllt bei meinen Fall dieser Textiloops die doch vllt wenig länger ausfällt!
Dennoch finde ich dann des wechseln des einzelnen SK auf einer Rolle interessanter und gestaltet sich auch für meine Ausflüge in bezug auf Transportiergewicht und Menge leichter.

Also bzgl.:**nun ja, irgendwie nehme ich dir das nicht ab, dass du nur aus  hilfsbereitschaft alles machst, weil dein profil name zufälligerweise  direkt auf deinen internetshop hinweisst**

Leider finde ich schade das du nun Furrer vergrault hast! |rolleyes
Aber erst durch deine Posting`s bin ich selbst darauf gekommen das der Herr Furrer auch einen Shop besitzt!


Zu Topic:

War nun endlich gestern wieder mit dem Sk`s fischen.
Beim werfen an sich, macht es wohl jetzt noch -die übung macht den Meister-.
Obwohl mir der Sinkkopf ein wenig so vorkommt als wenn er die Rute bescheiden auflädt, als ich eine recht großen streamer rantüddelte der im nassen zustand scheinbar noch ein wenig gewicht dazu bracht wirfte sie es schöner!?

Oder saugt die sinkschnur noch Wasser auf?|uhoh:

Der kleine Knubbel selber war jetzt beim strippen nicht wirklich stören, der schnureinzug wurde nicht weiter behindert, hoffe des bleibt so beim Fische drillen, dazu kam es gestern leider nicht! :-(

Sonst wird noch gespleißt!

Beste Grüße


----------

